# My little boy is dead.



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What a shocking tragedy. I am so sorry for your sudden loss of Winter. My thoughts are with you today.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Oh honey, I am so sorry. My heart is breaking for you.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

So very sorry for your sad and tragic loss. I think by sharing what happened to dear little Winter you will help many others to be aware of the perils of Oleander and spare them such heartbreaking sorrow. Hearing Winter had the comfort of being near you until he passed is a memory I'll hold onto. He felt safe and loved until the moment he crossed the bridge. You are a very special and remarkable dog owner.


----------



## SeoulTeddy (Jan 8, 2015)

Oh I'm just so sorry. I don't even know what to say. I have tears in my eyes for you. He passed cuddled into you knowing he was loved and cherished. My biggest hugs and deepest condolences to you.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am devastated to see this, but Chagall's Mom is right your honest telling of the story of what happened may save another dog's life.

I am grieving with you and your girls.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your sad news. I am so sorry. How nice for him that you had enough medical knowledge to understand what was going on and that you allowed him the luxury of dying at home in your arms. You gave him a good life and a good end.

I still regret that Pepper, my childhood poodle, spent the last 3 or 4 days of his life in a cage at a vet hospital. He died of poisoning at the age of 2. So many sick dogs are deprived of the comfort of their humans in their last days. Of course, that may be necessary at times, but I love hearing that you were with your boy at the end.


----------



## MaceeChocKisses (May 19, 2015)

Sorry for your loss!


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

So sorry for your loss, that is a horrible tragedy!!
Telling your story could save another dog.
I goggled the plant right away, they are not commonly found in New Jersey.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I am sitting here in tears, sorry doesn't seem to cover it! I wish there was something I could say to lessen your pain.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I am so sorry to hear this incredibly sad news  Winter was one of my favorite dogs on the forum--I thought he was just the cutest. Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you everyone. I thought about taking him to the e-clinic last night especially after finding the flower, but then I realized their really wasn't anything they would have been able to do and he would have been so scared. I am glad he was able to pass snuggling with me instead of in a cage alone. Im pretty sure they would have just told me to euthanize him anyway. The only thing I wish I could have done was take away his pain. You could tell his belly was hurting. Before I knew about the oleander I tried giving him some bone broth and rice and he literally threw it away with his nose. He also wanted to drink but he knew once he did his stomach would cramp up so he just stood by the water fountain for a while until he decide it wasn't worth it then lay back down. I think the real big thing for him was the hypothermia. I couldn't believe how cold he was and his temp just kept going down. When you touch a dogs feet, nose,ears,belly, and gums they are usually warm but his were super cold, and no mater what I did I couldn't get his temp up. 
It's interesting to hear they aren't found in other areas. Here they are everywhere. Everyone even cities uses them in landscaping because the are pretty and easy to take care of. I think they are a horrible plant and won't allow them any where in my yard. I have even hacked up the neighbors plants a few times when they have been over growing into our yard. I think now I'm going to install a net of some sort to keep the flowers from falling onto our ground.


----------



## dogs123 (Jun 14, 2012)

I am so terribly sorry for you and little Winter. By sharing your tragedy, you have hopefully saved a dog's life.
I worry about my new 12 week old puppy who loves to put everything in her mouth....
We need to be aware how many poisonous plants there are out there.

May little Winter be at peace....


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I am so very sorry for this tragic loss. What a horrible shock. Poor little Winter. Yes, your story has made people more aware. My thoughts are with you during this time. It makes me very sad. I can only imagine what you're going through now. (((hugs)))


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so very sorry, but thank you for being strong enough to raise awareness for others despite your distress. Sometimes we cannot keep our darlings safe, no matter how hard we try. Sleep well, little Winter, and be happy playing with old friends.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

mom2Zoe said:


> So sorry for your loss, that is a horrible tragedy!!
> Telling your story could save another dog.
> I goggled the plant right away, they are not commonly found in New Jersey.



I read up on it too and was very relieved to realize it doesn't grow on Long Island either.

We do tend to pick some horrible plants just for their looks. We have many problematic plants around here, but mercifully none like oleander.


----------



## PaddysMom (May 7, 2015)

Oh, I am so sorry for the sudden loss of your best bud. Take comfort in knowing that he left this world in your arms and is waiting for you at the bridge. You haven't seen the last of him.


----------



## Nora O (Sep 27, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear about Winter. The only comfort I can give you is at least he died in your arms.


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

So sorry for the loss of your little guy. I cannot add anything except my personal condolences, and another thank you for this information. Winter was such a character.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

What a heartbreaking story. I'm so sorry for your loss.

Hugs
Rick


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I am so sorry, for you for such a loss. I checked this list and here is what I found

Plants Poisonous to Livestock - Cornell University Department of Animal Science


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

so sorry to hear about this, but thank you for having the courage and concern for the rest of us to share your story. and thank you for keeping winter with you till the end. i do believe that dogs, like humans, fear abandonment. you spared winter that.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I think if it were me I would be cutting every limb of the oleander tree that came near the edge of my fence but probably some sort of net would be a better idea.

I hate taking my dogs to the vet because they get so scared. And it seems vets do not make house calls anymore, even to give that last help to our elderly dogs when it is time.

If you had taken Winter to the e-vets, do you think they might have given him a pain shot and just let you take him home? Still, even if they did, the whole experience would probably have added to his pain and fear. It was a horrible experience for you to go through no matter what you did. You were very brave and caring of Winter when he needed you.


----------



## peepers (Apr 13, 2012)

We are so sorry for your loss. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

I understand how horrible it is to lose a beloved pet suddenly. I lost one to an auto-immune disease. Reading your story brought tears to my eyes. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

How very heartbreaking. i am so sorry you both had to go through this terrible event. My prayers are with you and dear little Winter.

Viking Queen


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

What awful news, I'm so sorry.


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Deepest sympathies. I have tears reading this. So so sorry.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh my God...I am SO sorry! What a horrible tragedy! xoxo


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I am so sorry to have to read this thread! Bless you for letting him go in the comfort of your arms rather than a cold sterile cage. Winter was one of my favs here he was a smile maker with all his 'hairdos'...............RIP Winter.
Growing up here in S Calif. you grow up knowing that Oleander is poisonous, yet you never think of your dog eating it ......my whole embankment off my patio is Oleander trees and Molly sits under them all the time yet I've never worried about it............it has given me something to rethink I guess.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

I am just sick thinking of how you must be feeling right now. I did not even want to read the thread! I am so sorry you and your baby went through this! It is so good to learn about that plant and the danger it is to our beloved pets. Try and remember all the good times you shared with him and soon you will be able to smile when you think his name. Healing heart thoughts sent your way for you and your girls!


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss.  Think I'd have a talk to your neighbor about the plant and keeping it cut back so none of your pets can have access to it. So sorry.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I am so sorry to read of your shocking loss! Gad that you were able to cuddle with Winter and ease his passage. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Poodle_Lvr (Apr 27, 2010)

My deepest condolences on the loss of your beloved Winter.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Oh my god, so very, very sorry.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Thank you so much for sharing. I've never heard of this plant. I am so sorry for your loss and for what poor Winter went through. It's heartbreaking.

pr


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

I just saw this. Oh how horrible. I'm so, so very sorry for your loss. Will be praying for you. RIP Winter. :-(


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

So sorry to hear of your loss.
Do have the bushes cut back or uprooted. Children have been poisoned by them.
Eric.


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry....it was so hard to read your post thinking about you and Winter going through this. Thank you for telling us though, because I've never really thought too much about poisonous flowers, leaves etc. Rest in peace, dear Winter.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

I am in tears....I am so sorry...


----------



## Zhuhaibill (Jul 10, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear about the heart wrenching way you lost your little one. We lost a pup last year after a long illness and it simply broke our hearts. Your loss coming out of the blue, without warning must be very difficult to accept. I hope you can draw some measure of comfort from the support and well wishes of everyone at this site. May the little fellow rest in peace.


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

I am truly sorry for your loss. I hope your happy memories of Winter help comfort you during this difficult time. Thank you for letting us know about this toxic plant. I just realized that we have tons of them here in Hawaii.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you everyone for all your support. We took him to Gateway the local pet cemetery today to be cremated. They will deliver his ashes to my work. I think the guy might have thought I was pranking them when I handed him the box. He weighed absolutely nothing, the guy kind of did a double take as if he were unsure there was anything in there. We are going to get the bushes trimmed back as much as possible. I sure wish we could rip them up. I think everyone is going to be paranoid for a while. It's just so crazy to think I had a dog actually die of oleander poisoning. Around here we grew up being told urban legends about those bushes. A solider using an oleander stick to roast a weeny and dying hours later,ect. They grow absolutely everywhere. Even the people who have them in their yards have never had a pet die from them. They are not edible and taste horrible so animals know to stay away from them. I still think there was something going on in Winters mind, that wasn't right. Maybe I should have gotten him on anti anxiety/depressants like I was told. I just thought that was such a drastic thing to do and wanted to think on it for a while before jumping to drugging him up.


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

You are so brave and kind in your grief to share this story with us. And you helped Winter over the bridge in comfort and love. Thank you for letting us know. You've shown us how to help our companions pass when it's time, putting their comfort over our need to "try everything", for our needs not theirs. Thank you ever so much.


----------



## Zhuhaibill (Jul 10, 2015)

Seems oleander is not only limited to desert climates. I just found out that we have lots of them here in southern China where it is hot and muggy most of the year. Not knowing much about flora, I had my wife look up the name in Chinese and then we realized that this is a common plant here. In fact during our evening walk we passed by several flowering pods of these tall bushes. Now, it's one more thing to worry about since our pup wants to eat anything and everything. Thank you for sharing your painful experience to alert us about this danger. My most sincere condolences.


----------



## Shellie (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I am truly sorry for your loss, sorry I didn't respond sooner


----------



## BeBe67 (May 13, 2015)

So sorry for your loss.


BeBe


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

How heartbreaking. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Poodlecrazy#1, what a shattering loss of your precious little Winter. I am so very sorry for your loss. He had you for comfort all his last moments, and that was so very important. You have a new guardian angel... Peace and comfort to you...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Poodlecrazy#1 I am sending a big hug your way. How are you and the little girls faring in Winter's absence?


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. How tragic.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

So horribly sorry for your tremendous loss.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss, and heartache. Thinking of you...


----------



## JET5498 (Apr 22, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. Memory are nice to have when a special friend / pet leaves us. Take care of yourself and family members.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Rest in peace, Winter. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

How heartbreaking for you. I am sadden because I know your heart is broken. (Hugs)


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh no! That is so sad and I am so sorry to hear this. May your memories of Winter bring you warmth in time.

Huge hugs from all here
xxx


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

This breaks my heart. I am so so sorry.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

So sorry for the suffering that your little guy went through. We have neighbors that have oleanders that hang over the fence into our yard, too. I even had that side of the yard double fenced so the kids and dogs couldn't get near the flowers for years. Now the kids are grown, and we have installed a solid fence... but thank you for reminding me that I need to keep an eye on the growth of those evil bushes. Hugs to you; it is never easy saying goodbye to our curly friends.


----------



## mom2m (Dec 24, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. 

Thank you for the reminder to keep the kids and furbabies away from oleander. I hadn't seen any in years, but there were several pots of it at our local Home Depot recently. My dad was looking for shrubs, and he couldn't believe they were selling oleander, even with warning tags. Won't have the stuff anywhere on the property.


----------



## PoodlenPrada (Aug 13, 2014)

I haven't been on the site for a while site so I'm just hearing about your little Winter. I'm so sorry for your loss and wish I had something comforting to say. 

Too little too late but would your neighbor be willing to net the top part of their tree to prevent flowers from falling into your yard? They make agricultural netting specifically for things like that.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

So sorry to hear of your loss. Holding and comforting him was a beautiful way to let him know you loved him till the end.

Please do not second guess the decisions you made during that time! We make decisions in the heat of the moment - we do the best we can with the information we have, and that is all any of can do. 

Bless little Winter, rest in peace.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Beautifully said, Luce. That is so true.


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

My heart breaks for you, poodle crazy... I am so, so sorry to hear about this. Sending hugs your way. *hugs*


----------

